# Nile monitor and burms garage build



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

Currently converting the garage for my nile monitor and burmese pythons. Hardly ever see pictures of adult enclosures so thought I'd share and it lets others see whats involved with keeping large reptiles.
























So the nile monitor will have full run of the floor (8x13ft). The two vivs raised up are for the burms and are both 8x4ft. Going to install a big pond behind the burms vivs for the nile and the nile will have an 8x4ft den under the burms vivs to hide in. The opening to its den will have a drop down door so I can trap it in there for cleaning out. The floor, walls and eventually ceiling have 55mm insulation and plywood with aluminimum sheeting on the floor. The front will have a big toughened glass viewing window, seperate doors on the front of the burm vivs, a small window into the niles den and a big door to the main enclosure. The burm vivs will have lift up flaps on the sides to access the full length of the vivs for cleaning. Will update this thread as it progresses!

Any suggestions or ideas are welcome:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

id make the niles den way smaller they like to feel totally enclosed for security reasons. 

anyway good luck with the build mate :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> id make the niles den way smaller they like to feel totally enclosed for security reasons.
> 
> anyway good luck with the build mate :2thumb:


agreed looks good but nile will need somewere smaller to hide away safely but can't wait to see the finished product:2thumb:


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'm planning to put another sheet of wood in the den to make a smaller section at the back out of sight anyway but the size of the den can't really be any smaller due to the viv above it though and my nile hides/sleeps in his water and hardly ever uses his den so it shouln't be a problem.


----------



## anothernoob (Feb 7, 2010)

TeamCockroach said:


> Currently converting the garage for my nile monitor and burmese pythons. Hardly ever see pictures of adult enclosures so thought I'd share and it lets others see whats involved with keeping large reptiles.
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Looking so far bud! Keep us posted! 



philipniceguy said:


> agreed looks good but nile will need somewere smaller to hide away safely but can't wait to see the finished product:2thumb:


I was just about to mention your name as well till I scrolled down and here you are :lol2:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

TeamCockroach said:


> Currently converting the garage for my nile monitor and burmese pythons. Hardly ever see pictures of adult enclosures so thought I'd share and it lets others see whats involved with keeping large reptiles.
> image
> image
> image
> ...


looking forward to seeing more of this build :2thumb:


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

Done some more work, ceiling has been layed on but not fixed on yet, frame is built for the front and extra supports have been put in the two vivs, all the joints inside have been sealed and the walls of the main section have been painted with a preservative.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking good!


----------

